# Evolucion de Huancayo visto desde el GEarth



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

Si señores soy un vil copiador de threads ajenos, pero me parece interesante mostrar como mi ciudad ha cambiado y esta cambiando tanto para bien y para mal en estos ultimos 4 años.

Empecemos con el engreido

*El Real Plaza Huancayo y Alrededores*

*2005*











*2007*









*2009​*


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

*UNIVERSIDAD CONTINENTAL​*
*2005*










*2007*







*2009​*


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

*CONDOMINIO DEL PRADO*​
*2005​*






*
2007​*








*2009​*


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

*CORONA DEL FRAILE​*
*2005​*







*2007​*







*2009​*


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

*POLIDEPORTIVO​*
*2005​*









*2007*








*2009​*


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

*JARDINES DE SAN ANTONIO​*
*2005​*







*2007​*







*2009​*


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

*TERMINAL TERRESTRE​*
*2005*








*2007​*







*2009​*


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Se ve bastante sprawl pero bueno, al menos crece ordenadamente.


----------



## loganmsc (Dec 24, 2008)

buenas fotos rasogu,al parecer las tomas actuales del google earth nos favorecen mas


----------



## DcB '08 (Aug 5, 2008)

Casi nada nuevo, pero se ve mas verde. 
Al fin el Real Plaza!!!


----------



## beatlemaniaco (Apr 25, 2008)

como crecio huancayo. me quede impresionado. voy a comprarme una casa en san carlos


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

*UNCP​*









*TERMINAL TERRESTRE LOS ANDES (omnibuses para la selva central y demas colonias Broma atorrante, sorry hno​*









*COLEGIO SANTA ISABEL​*









*COLEGIO SALESIANO SANTA ROSA​*









*COLEGIO CLARETIANO​*


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

*COUNTRY CLUB LOS HUANCAS​*


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

*ESTADIO HUANCAYO​*









*ESTADIO MARISCAL CASTILLA-EL TAMBO​*









*PLAZA CONSTITUCION​*









*PLAZA HUAMANMARCA​*









*HOSPITAL REGIONAL​*


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

interesante...


----------



## AQP166 (Jul 15, 2009)

jejeje, todo lo que un ser humano puede crear otro lo puede mejorar, chevere tu thread, ya me dieron ganas de ver uno de mi ciudad


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Cero creatividad .... hno:

:lol:

Mentira, xevere tu intenciòn de mostrarnos como ha ido cambiando Huanca City en estos ultimos años. Salu2 Ralph :cheers:


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Buen trabajo rasogu, los cambios son mas notorios en el sector de san carlos, san antonio.


----------



## lima~limon (Nov 6, 2007)

rasogu said:


> *ESTADIO HUANCAYO​*
> 
> *HOSPITAL REGIONAL​*


Que es esa cosa morada en el Hospital Regional? Por cierto se ve muy bien el hospital


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Next!!!


----------

